# Sustituto para mosfets 2SJ201 TOSHIBA



## armando ariotys (Mar 1, 2008)

Estoy construyendo un amplificador de 400w con mosfets en la etapa de potencia,
los que utiliza son 2SJ201 (canal P) acoplado con 2SK1530(canal N) ambos son TOSHIBA
en mi país es casi imposible oc-tenerlos.
Si un buen amigo de el foro podría ayudarme se lo agradecería


----------



## cooperharris (Mar 1, 2008)

armando ariotys dijo:
			
		

> Estoy construyendo un amplificador de 400w con mosfets en la etapa de potencia,
> los que utiliza son 2SJ201 (canal P) acoplado con 2SK1530(canal N) ambos son TOSHIBA
> en mi país es casi imposible oc-tenerlos.
> Si un buen amigo de el foro podría ayudarme se lo agradecería


saludos  amigo, lamentamblemente no hay un sustituto de el 2sj201, pero seguire  buscando  por si hay alguna novedad, otra  opcion seria  comprarlo por internet  si tienes prisa por adquirirlo.


----------



## armando ariotys (Mar 1, 2008)

coperharris gracias por tan rápida repuesta intentare comprarlos por Internet.
muy buena idea muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven (Mar 1, 2008)

2SJ201 dice ser un NTE458.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## armando ariotys (Mar 1, 2008)

Mcrven gracias por tu repuesta pero busque en el libro de NTE  y el NTE458 
es un JFET canal (N) Y él 2SJ201 es un mosfets canal (P) por lo tanto son 
muy diferente de todas formas se te agradece el esfuerzo


----------



## zopilote (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi *armando* , compruebo que el Virus A.E. holton  esta causando una epidemia en este Foro. Y para darte un empujoncito te paso estos datos:

Buz901  200V	16A	250W     N_channel  (BUZ900)  lateral mosfet
Buz906	200V	-8A	125w	 P_channel  (BUZ905)	´´
2SK1058	160V	7A	100W	N_channel		´´
2SJ162	160V	-7A	100W	P_channel		´´
2SK1530 200V	12A	150W	N_Channel		´´
2SJ201	200V	-12A	150W	P_Channel		´´
IRFP240	200V	12A	150W	N-channel  vertical mosfet
IRFP9240 200V	-12A	150W	P_Channel      ´´
FQA28N15 150V	23A	233W	N_Channel  Qfet    
FQA36P15 150V	-25A	294W	P_Channel  Qfet

Son uno de los pocos mosfet en encapulados TO-3P  y aun faltan los de emcapsulado TO3 (chapa metálica), que son poco y más caros.

2SK135  160v     7A    100W    N_Channel  lateral mosfet
2SJ50	160V	-7A	100W	p_Channel  lateral mosfet
2SK134	140V	 7A	100W	N_Channel lateral mosfet
2SJ34   140V	-7a	100W	P_Channel latelal

Y esto solo es la punta del Iceberg que nos proporcionan el mundo del audio, por que falta los de encapsulado TO220. Espero esto te sirva para un dolor de cabeza.



etolipoz


----------



## armando ariotys (Mar 2, 2008)

Zopilote gracias por tan valiosa información de reemplazos de la linea IRFP.
Probare con los IRFP 240- IRFP 9240 son los que se asemejan a la realidad
con respecto ala corriente y al voltaje, además son comunes en las tiendas de electrónica
locales.

Espero servirte pronto.

A DIOS y muchas gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oye amigo vives en un país con las puertas abiertas a la exportacion! No tengas miedo: Busca en paginas como Furulec, hacen envíos a todo el mundo!


----------



## dannyvalera (Ene 19, 2021)

armando ariotys dijo:


> Estoy construyendo un amplificador de 400w con mosfets en la etapa de potencia,
> los que utiliza son 2SJ201 (canal P) acoplado con 2SK1530(canal N) ambos son TOSHIBA
> en mi país es casi imposible oc-tenerlos.
> Si un buen amigo de el foro podría ayudarme se lo agradecería


Buenas.. cómo estás?? amigo tienes el PDF de ese amplificador.  A mí me pasa al contrario tengo 5 transistores de cada uno..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2021)

dannyvalera dijo:


> Buenas.. cómo estás?? amigo tienes el PDF de ese amplificador.  A mí me pasa al contrario tengo 5 transistores de cada uno..


!Hola caro Don dannyvalera NO creo que lo compa armando ariotys te responda , el nomas conparece por aca ( foro) ya 13 años !
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dannyvalera (Ene 19, 2021)

Hay dios.. Que mal? Y nadie lo tendra??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2021)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?source=hp&ei=fWoHYOnrJtu95OUP2L2cmAk&q=amplificador+de+400w+de+Anthony+Eric+Holton&oq=amplificador+de+400w+de+Anthony+Eric+Holton&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQDDIHCCEQChCgAVCJEFiJEGDgVmgAcAB4AIABoAGIAaABkgEDMC4xmAEAoAECoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpeg&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwipnq7FkqnuAhXbHrkGHdgeB5MQ4dUDCAs
		




			https://www.google.com.ar/search?ei=1GoHYP30PMPB5OUP3p-2uAc&q=amplificador+de+400w+de+Anthony+Eric+Holton+2SJ201+2SK1530&oq=amplificador+de+400w+de+Anthony+Eric+Holton+2SJ201+2SK1530&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQDDoHCCEQChCgAVCP8wJYmbADYO_XA2gAcAB4AIABkQGIAb0EkgEDMi4zmAEAoAEBoAECqgEHZ3dzLXdpesABAQ&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwj9roLvkqnuAhXDILkGHd6PDXcQ4dUDCA0


----------

